# The Year of Lost



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Surely I'm not the only one that's noticed the amount of lost item posts that have been put out there this season. It seems exceptionally high. I feel bad for those that lose their items, but I'll also say this(including myself as guilty of this too). What were you thinking??? It's awesome we have a safety net like the buzz to get some of it back, but seriously. We gotta do better.

My own example from 2 years ago - I failed to strap down a rubber maid tub that was riding in my boat on my trailer. Inside it was roughly $600 of pfd's and rafting gear. Somewhere between Vail and Eagle it went on an unannounced walkabout. I even posted about it here. In my case it was never found or reported as found, but I now strap down ALL items on my trailer regardless of whether big or small.

I don't know if this post even has a point other than to say:

You bunch of dumbasses! Get your shit together!

***For those that have had items stolen, this post does not apply to you. You have my permission to cut off the pinky toes of the thief if and when you find them.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Don't forget to put your name on your gear so folks can get it back to you. 

And yeah, it seemed like it was an exceptional high water year with the amount of L&F stuff.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Lots of lost gear tells me that there's lots of beginners on the river and folks pushing their limits. That's awesome! Way to get after it whitewater brethren!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't think its so much getting after it. I think its smoken the dubies. I was in CO for a month and I hardly saw anyone on the water getting after it.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Perhaps some are people pushing limits, but mostly seems like faulty brain power. Yes, some are in the weed legal area, but search the word "lost" and you'll find it's not just our great rectangle that's guilty.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Hell, weed is about legal in all the western states. PPl are smoking Washington weed on the Vegas strip and nobody cares. OR, WA and CO is supplying everyone. The rectangle is bigger than CO. But yep the lost boats are getting after it for sure. (-:

PFD at take out????


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

If your idea of a good time is taking a handful of unconnected events and then drawing a broad conclusion about a whole segment of society, you may want to check out the "Facebook" website. Seems to be a popular activity over there. Cheers!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

jmack said:


> If your idea of a good time is taking a handful of unconnected events and then drawing a broad conclusion about a whole segment of society,


I'm sorry that you don't like data science.  Hehehheh weeee! But sorry Jmac. Don't take this too serious. Having a little bit of joking keeps the sole clean. Nobody thinks that only smot pokers lose stuff. Chill, throw the legs up and relax. 

Maybe church would be a better place for ppl who easily get the butt hurt when we talk shit.


----------



## ColoradoBoater (May 13, 2016)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> I don't think its so much getting after it. I think its smoken the dubies. I was in CO for a month and I hardly saw anyone on the water getting after it.



Must not have looked very hard... I have over 50 days on the rio this season all class 4 or 5


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

ColoradoBoater said:


> Must not have looked very hard... I have over 50 days on the rio this season all class 4 or 5


I saw a few out on the numbers. Nobody on OBJ. I don't know CO well and I had a lot of work to do so I didn't get "after it" like I hoped but I did get 3 to 4 runs a week for almost month. It was really hard to find any true class 4 water. Seemed like everything was right down the middle with a move here or there. Next year I'll message you for the 4/5 runs. Maybe I missed the crowd because I was on the down side?? IDK


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

I am guilty of having lost 2 items on the highway this season (actually ever). Both my fault and both expensive. The swivel seat off my frame was hard to see coming, I guess the bolts had worked themselves loose on those bumpy access roads.....
The werner player was just stupidity.


----------



## ColoradoBoater (May 13, 2016)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> I saw a few out on the numbers. Nobody on OBJ. I don't know CO well and I had a lot of work to do so I didn't get "after it" like I hoped but I did get 3 to 4 runs a week for almost month. It was really hard to find any true class 4 water. Seemed like everything was right down the middle with a move here or there. Next year I'll message you for the 4/5 runs. Maybe I missed the crowd because I was on the down side?? IDK


Ya man sounds like you missed a ton of good boating. Not many kayakers here either. This is mostly a place to discuss cooler size.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree on the doobie smokin, pass that thing around so I can kill it on the upper c


----------

